# Best Current Orchestra + Conductor combinations...



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

So, as classical music listeners, we're most often focused on 'the past'. This obviously includes the composers, but equally so the conductors and orchestras. I'm curious what we think are the best current combinations of Orchestra + Conductors? Being from the Massachusetts area, I've obviously noticed Andris Nelsons + Boston Symphony Orchestra, but The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra + Manfred Honeck obviously is a combination making a name for itself.

What others are ones to take note of?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

ASMF with Joshua Bell directing from the bow.
Didn't have to think about this one. Feel as though they do have a unique sound that stands out.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I don't think it matters anymore. In the big orchestras, the music director isn't "home" enough to really put his own personal stamp on an orchestra. Two, three generations back it really did make a difference: Ormandy/Philadelphia, Szell/Cleveland, Munch/Boston, Reiner/Chicago, Karajan/Berlin and others. But nowadays, most listeners would be hard pressed to hear a difference in sound between any fine orchestra. That being said, I am hopeful and excited about what's going on in Salt Lake City, Minneapolis, Pittsburgh and Philadelphia. What's really unfortunate is that no big orchestra records like they used to, and few outside of those places will really be aware of what's going on.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

MTT in San Francisco, Mark Elder at the Halle


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> I don't think it matters anymore. In the big orchestras, the music director isn't "home" enough to really put his own personal stamp on an orchestra. Two, three generations back it really did make a difference: Ormandy/Philadelphia, Szell/Cleveland, Munch/Boston, Reiner/Chicago, Karajan/Berlin and others. But nowadays, most listeners would be hard pressed to hear a difference in sound between any fine orchestra. That being said, I am hopeful and excited about what's going on in Salt Lake City, Minneapolis, Pittsburgh and Philadelphia. What's really unfortunate is that no big orchestra records like they used to, and few outside of those places will really be aware of what's going on.


I think you may have a point here. Even Bernstein's personality had a presence of its own with the New York Philharmonic (or even with the Vienna Philharmonic for that matter) that one could tell, perhaps instinctively, "hey, that's him." Svetlanov with the USSR Symphony (now the Russian Federation Symphony) was also a very unique team (and even Kondrashin with the Moscow Philharmonic). Hearing recent performances of this fine orchestra made me a bit uncertain in that regard.

Of the big American orchestras, the Los Angeles Philharmonic with Gustavo Dudamel may be worth getting excited about going forward. Its' era is promising to be a golden one (if I can use the word promising). Baltimore, likewise. New York and Boston, I don't know.

But I do like what's going on in Great Britain. The great British conductors (Handley, Thomson) are gone, but the Russian maestros (Jurowski, Petrenko, Karabits) are making things interesting with their adventurous programmes. I look forward to their future musicianship and what they will bring to the table.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yannick Nézet-Séguin................... whatever orchestra he's conducting, Jaap van Zweden will do wonders in New York.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Yannick Nézet-Séguin................... whatever orchestra he's conducting, Jaap van Zweden will do wonders in New York.


I first saw Yannick in 2006 and I thought he would move on to bigger and better things than the Montreal Metropolitan Orchestra. He still finds time to conduct them. I knew Jaap was headed for the big time when I saw him conduct at Tangelwood a few years ago. I was hoping he would get the BSO job. But Nelsons is really good. I'm afraid he is overdoing it by taking the Leipzig job too.

I really liked the Pittsburgh Symphony under Manfred Honeck - they came to Quebec a couple of times in the summer. This is his 10th season in Pittsburgh.

John Storgards conducts in Ottawa - I always look forward to that. He's now the principal guest conductor there. Not that I don't like Alexander Shelly. But Storgards is Finnish and I love the northern sound.


----------



## staxomega (Oct 17, 2011)

Ivan Fischer and Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Riccardo Muti still has it, that Italian flair combined with the Vienna elegance, sublime.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Staatskapelle Dresden under Christian Thielemann. Lots of orchestral projects that I'm excited about (Yes, Bruckner and Wagner)


----------

